# Henry Rifles



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm wanting to buy a Henry. What would be your first choice? Deer rifles good shooters?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmmmm boy.. Had a .357. Didnt care for tube fed. Otherwise it was fine rifle.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I love the Henry action, as well as the solid frame, they have an 'old Winchester' feel about them. They are a bit heavy, but I'm OK with that myself. I don't care much for all of the commemorative or tribute models they make, unless I was gifting them, the regular steel models are my favorite. If I wanted an Ohio deer rifle I would look at the color case hardened .45-70, but if I just wanted a Henry to shoot I would grab a .308. Wish they made the .308 with a case hardened receiver, I would have one for sure.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I should mention my wife has a Henry 22... Not a golden boy... she absolutely loves it and it is spot on accurate
Might know of someone selling a 357 henry if your interested


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have three Henry rifles, 22, 44mag 45-70. They all shoot well. A lot of guys do not seem to like them because they do not have a loading gate, but that never seemed to bother me, because I am hunting and do not see the need to be able reload fast.Unloading is easy. The 44mag does not have swivles for a sling so i bought a no drill sling over the internet, i like it reall well too. If you buy one I do not think you will be disapointed.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Like dovans stated, they are tack drivers. Only Experience is my golden boy in 22 though.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Im partial to the All Steel in 45 colt. 6.5# short and will handle aanything in Ohio. It can shoot a 1 1/2 group at 100 yards probably better with someone besides me at the rifle but it is accurate and has plenty of punch. I shoot reduced loads Squirrel hynting every fall and use full pwer loads for varmits year round.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the good info guys.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I own the Henry 45/70. It is an Incredibly accurate deer rifle. Every time I look at it I am amazed at its quality.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

This Hornaday LeverRevolution ammo is perfect for lever actions


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> I'm wanting to buy a Henry. What would be your first choice? Deer rifles good shooters?


Have been looking at them myself the last couple a years for the purpose of deer hunting. 
Fired a 22 and 44 Golden Boy a buddy of mine has and the actions were really smooth. The 44 had to be cycled with a bit of authority but was still smooth. Obviously not the finish I would get for hunting.
Got on their website last summer and they sent me literature covering all their models including the latest. Was some interesting reading on some of the finish's and the purpose for them. 
They have a new All Weather version out in 45-70 and 30-30 that looks nice and I don't think would be too flashy either.

They'll send you a free catalogue on their guns here:
https://www.henryusa.com/catalog/


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Have been looking at them myself the last couple a years for the purpose of deer hunting.
> Fired a 22 and 44 Golden Boy a buddy of mine has and the actions were really smooth. The 44 had to be cycled with a bit of authority but was still smooth.
> https://www.henryusa.com/catalog/


That was true with the 357 as well... "With Authority." very good way to describe what you had to do.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

All weather version sounds interesting.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> All weather version sounds interesting.


that's what I have, but the 45/70 is probably too much punch for you sally..


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Psssss


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

ezbite said:


> that's what I have, but the 45/70 is probably too much punch for you sally..


And we all thought you only liked guns made of plastic.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> And we all thought you only liked guns made of plastic.


Actually, I'm thinkin ez is truly a closet steel guy a heart.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Actually, I'm thinkin ez is truly a closet steel guy a heart.


EZ just approaches firearms like one should approach life... does not matter whats on the outside, but what works on the inside.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm not big on Henry products, I think they are over priced for what they are. Not bad mouthing
them they just don't measure up to Winchesters or JM Marlins. The designs they are building have
been kicking around for years. Their is no doubt they are using better materials than the previous
makers and everyone seems to be pleased with their Customer Service. I don't look at them to
have the durability of Wins/ Marlin. Remington has ruined Marlin line of rifles crating a hole in lever
action market for Henry to fill. With some of their rifles around the $900 range I can find a high
condition Win, Mar or Brn for same or less. By accident will end up with a rifle that is not only a
more durable gun but will have a higher resale value. Henry- bah humbug.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Minnowhead said:


> I own the Henry 45/70. It is an Incredibly accurate deer rifle. Every time I look at it I am amazed at its quality.


+1 I have the H010 model 45/70...one of my favorite guns. Absolutely gorgeous dark walnut, crisp checkering, flawless metal, and perfect fit and finish. I have a Leupold 1-7x and it's dead on at 100 with the 325gr Hornady



Drm50 said:


> I'm not big on Henry products, I think they are over priced for what they are. Not bad mouthing
> them they just don't measure up to Winchesters or JM Marlins. The designs they are building have
> been kicking around for years. Their is no doubt they are using better materials than the previous
> makers and everyone seems to be pleased with their Customer Service. I don't look at them to
> ...


-1 I paid a little over $600 for mine, this is less than a shootable vintage Win or Marlin 45/70, and based on the rifle I got it seems like a value compared to some of the other %#%^ you can spend that much on it today's world. It appears to be extremely well made by an American company that takes pride in their craftsmanship. I'm curious to hear why you think they would not stand the test of time like a Winchester or pre-Rem Marlin?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

BIGDADDYDB said:


> +1 I have the H010 model 45/70...one It appears to be extremely well made by an American company that takes pride in their craftsmanship. I'm curious to hear why you think they would not stand the test of time like a Winchester or pre-Rem Marlin?


I am just making an observation here... have nothing against Henry rifles. I own a Winchester in 38-55... made in 1898 Authority is not needed to cycle. Loads that big round like hot butter knife going through butter. Just saying....


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

BIGDADDYDB said:


> +1 I have the H010 model 45/70...one of my favorite guns. Absolutely gorgeous dark walnut, crisp checkering, flawless metal, and perfect fit and finish. I have a Leupold 1-7x and it's dead on at 100 with the 325gr Hornady
> 
> 
> 
> -1 I paid a little over $600 for mine, this is less than a shootable vintage Win or Marlin 45/70, and based on the rifle I got it seems like a value compared to some of the other %#%^ you can spend that much on it today's world. It appears to be extremely well made by an American company that takes pride in their craftsmanship. I'm curious to hear why you think they would not stand the test of time like a Winchester or pre-Rem Marlin?


If you are happy with it that's all that counts. If you have never owned a Win or Marlin you would
have nothing to compare it to. As far as durability that is a no brainer, the Wins and Marlins were
milled steel parts, Henry is not. You aren't going to find a 1886 Win 45/70 for $600 but a JM Marlin
1895 can be found for that money. The legal Ohio deer caliber guns on used market here are over
priced. These calibres were hard to get rid of before, in other states they have no special value and
don't command top dollar.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

IMO, all your points are valid...and well taken Drm50.
Especially, your point that since Ohio(along with a few other states) having legalized many of the pistol/straight walled cartridges the price of all these rifles(older and be) have went totally insane. 
All of them are priced at least double what they used to be worth.

Also agree with the thought that the old school/hands on milling process of the better quality steel we had back years ago, along with hand fitting parts that used to be done usually created a much smoother, more reliable, long lasting firearm in general compared to today's machine fitted, stamped/MIM cheaper parts.

On the other hand, I have to say that I think that for a shooter that isn't at the range every week and isn't a hard core shooter, the rifles made by Henry, along with the current Marlins,Rugers, etc. made today will suffice and last the more average shooter/Hunter their lifetime as long as they take care of it.

To sum my opinion up...if I had $600-$700 in my hand....and a brand new Henry or Marlin 45/70(or other caliber of choice) rifle in front of me and say an older JM stamped Marlin rifle of the same caliber that was in good shape in front of me, my $ would go towards the JM stamped Marlin for sure. 
Again, IMO, way to much $ for either. But that's what supply and demand does.
If you think these prices are insane, check out what they are getting out of an old Ruger 44 carbine these days.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

How much are the Ruger .44 carbines going for? I just had one given to me. I'm going to set it up with a Leupold 2-7.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Muddy said:


> How much are the Ruger .44 carbines going for? I just had one given to me. I'm going to set it up with a Leupold 2-7.


Ruger 44 Standard Carbines in nice shape $600-$800, one with other than standard stock bring
more. Check your Ruger if it is a early model with blued steel receiver it's worth a premium. These are not only legal Ohio deer guns but collectors pieces. Maybe the best practical Ohio
deer gun to get ahold of. I had the good luck to sell two of them for [email protected] just months before
they announce the rifle deer season and regs. 2x7 Leupold makes Ruger 44 a fine deer outfit
for woods hunting. Ruger 44s seem on average to outshoot Marlins and Winchesters as far as
groups. This goes for 3s, 77/44, 96 and Standard Carbine. The later police style 44 carbine I
have never shot for group or shot with scope. Keep in mind that jacketed ammo is a must in
Standard Carbine, cast will plug gas port.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Drm50 said:


> If you are happy with it that's all that counts. If you have never owned a Win or Marlin you would
> have nothing to compare it to.


I currently own 3 JM Marlins (2 of which will never leave me...1 not so much) and have had a few 94's in the past (never got attached). Aesthetically, the Marlins have always appealed to me hands down over the Winchesters and I probably fell in love with the Henry due to a similar look to the Marlins. I feel the action of the Henry is on par with my bigger bore guns...my 39 however, that is a different story. (I currently have a lead on another nice 39!)



Drm50 said:


> As far as durability that is a no brainer, the Wins and Marlins were
> milled steel parts, Henry is not. You aren't going to find a 1886 Win 45/70 for $600 but a JM Marlin 1895 can be found for that money.
> don't command top dollar.


One of my Winchesters in 44 mag had some feeding and ejecting issues but I would say that was probably from neglect to be fair. My Henry is about 4 years old and has less than 100 rds through it. It will never tell the stories of a Marlin or Winchester that came of age during the depression or on a post war western ranch but it will never have that much asked of it. When I can pick up a mint JM Marlin in 44 or 45/70 at a great price, trust me I'll be all over it...that search is what lead me to the Henry in the first place! The Henry rifle was impressive enough to me both mechanically and aesthetically to warrant the parting with of my hard earned cash...much nicer than any of the current production lever guns in that price range. I believe one day one of my grand kids will be handed a mint 50+ year old rifle that will still be fully capable of doing it's job.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Also agree with the thought that the old school/hands on milling process of the better quality steel we had back years ago, along with hand fitting parts that used to be done usually created a much smoother, more reliable, long lasting firearm in general compared to today's machine fitted, stamped/MIM cheaper parts.


A good point. My story is not a about a rifle, but a shotgun. My buddy owns a Remington Model 1894 SxS, 12Ga. manufactured in 1903. He has to shoot reduced pressure loads through the Damascus barrels, but he just loves hunting and fishing with old stuff! 

He broke the buttstock on the gun 3 years ago when he slipped and fell on some ice. I repaired the gun for him despite having never done any work of this type before in my life! I just studied up on it on the internet and figured out how to do it. 

I used marine epoxy to glue the stock back together, and you have to look really close to see that it's been repaired. I'm quite proud of it! 

The one big snag came when I couldn't get 2 metal pieces back together. It was pure Hell to get them apart, that's how tight the fit was. I finally hit on the idea to put one part in the freezer, and the other part in a slow oven. Get one part to contract and the other to expand. 

They finally went back together, and the gun functions like the day it was built! 

There was craftsmanship back in that day! 

This was not meant to bash Henry! They make a fine firearm. My buddy also owns a Henry in .22 Mag, and if he needs to snuff a varmint, it does the job! Very well made, and accurate as all get out! 

It's just that some of us have a "thing" for old guns!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I’m really excited for this years gun season


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice, good luck smacking one.


----------

